#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  《I'm wolf》小說徵角 1/15暫停徵角

## 那岐

《I'm wolf》 是Nagi的另一本企劃小說

雖然《群獸榮耀》還在連載中，但基於小說網寶貴的建議，以及回饋【狼之樂園】
《I'm wolf》誕生了。

《I'm wolf》是怎樣的小說？
這是以活躍於【狼之樂園】論壇中的各位獸友為主的短篇小說
每張節皆是以"介紹"各位獸友的過去故事。

徵角注意內容
在《I'm wolf》中想摻腳的獸友都可以填寫資料給我
但請注意，由於小說撰寫並不是Nagi的主業，所以請不要有過於催促的舉動
且在《I'm wolf》中的角色背景全是由Nagi憑空捏造，而並非獸友提供的故事。

《I'm wolf》徵角報名單
（原則上一獸是一篇，願意搭檔在同一篇出現的獸友可以一起填我就知道了）
獸名：（請勿是數字或是亂碼符號組成，請用"姓名"的角度思考，可以是樂園ID）
設定：（這部份牽扯到角色板，不過我需要的是圖，讓我很困惑是要發這篇文章在哪）
☆設定圖請給多角度，注意，設定圖或設定"文"都是可以的。
性別：（性別與設定中請不要有"長出翅膀啦""眼睛可以變色"之類的設定，請自然為主）
配件：（不含眼鏡之類，因為狼不需要帶眼鏡XD）（可以是項鍊、領帶、耳環之類）
大略個性：（個性形容詞就好，不用寫一大堆）


謝謝各位，又要麻煩大家了
因為《I'm wolf》是以各位獸友角色為準，所以屆時如個會在小說網刊登外在
我的網站 、狼板也會刊登同時會備份給獸友。

------------------------
順序：（以獸名呈現）

茶
時雨秋幻
影曲
（完成文章時將會產生連結）

特別注意！我絕對會有拖搞的時候，不過一定會按照順序。

----------


## 好喝的茶

來報名來報名=W=

獸名：茶

設定：介乎少年與成年大的純白色狼，眼睛為綠色。
會說人話。
(呃，算不算違反自然？不過至少也要能跟其他獸溝通。難道故事要用指手劃腳的方式表達嗎XD？)
喜歡喝茶、吃人肉。除此以外什麼都不吃不喝。
不會使用暴力，大多利用人性弱點，教唆人類自殺或殺人。有時候為圖方便，直接請會用暴力的獸解決人類。

性別：雄性。

配件：木桶。木桶裏裝用來喝茶的茶杯。

大略個性：陰險、邪惡、無良。總之是當奸角的料就對了。



大致就是這樣子。
「過去」啊……不知道茶在那岐大的眼中，會是什麼樣的過去哩(茶)？

----------


## 時雨秋幻

那岐辛苦哩。～。
看樣子用不到另一形態的設定，所以就不提供了。（被滅）

－－－－－－－－－－
獸名：時雨秋幻
設定：
　毛色：瞳孔為暗藍色，腹部毛色為青色，背部毛色為水藍色，尾巴末端及內耳為米色。
　特徵：左右臉頰各一低音譜記號（開口朝向吻部），右腰際一八分點音符記號，皆為黑色。

　大體上是一隻青藍色的狐狸，年紀約相當於人類年齡之十至十二歲。體型比同年齡之狐狸略為瘦小。
　不擅近距離戰鬥，故在戰鬥中多擔任後備支援與輔助攻擊的角色。

　參考圖：
　　側面-坐姿 
　　斜側面-蹲姿
　　正面-坐姿
　　（以上圖片感謝殺葬、小步與雷的繪製）

性別：雄性。 
配件：無。 
大略個性：溫和、樂於助人、膽小、猶豫不決。

----------


## 影曲

獸名：影曲‧羅萊塔
設定：圖(應該是白色的老虎人)大約17歲

性別：雄
配件：右手的帶刺項圈
大略個性：像平常個頑皮的小孩子，但是政經時刻會很冷靜


獸名：闇‧提拉斯

設定：圖，黑色的龍人，設定為羅萊塔的戀人 大約18歲
眼睛為紅色，又肩有和羅萊塔而頭上一樣的圖騰
性別：雄

配件：沒有特別配件，只要是羅萊塔送的都會帶
大略個性：
對於羅萊塔以外的人幾乎是無視，但是如果羅萊塔的朋友依然友善

----------


## 義

那岐的小說怎麼可以沒有我?(被圍毆)

獸名：姓月牙名義.叫義就好
設定：下面.眼睛顏色(又來了?)平常為天藍色.高興.興奮時為金黃色
性別：雄
配件：白色絲帶綁著的藍色琉璃珠
大略個性：有些害羞.怕生.對朋友很講義氣.也會放蕼的講重話.重視友誼.喜愛當肉盾...(被打)小時因為有不好的回憶..所以常自己哭

----------


## 風御罪

獸名：赤葬．逆月
設定：下面有XD 
性別：母
配件：手環ˇ
大略個性：傻傻的 呆呆的 容易生氣 ˇ (笑

----------


## 北極狼

獸名：北極狼

設定：在臉上有四絛黃色的斑紋,一條劃過眼睛另一條在下面較後的位置(另一面一樣),而兩隻手(前腳)也有兩絛黃色的斑紋,犬齒像吸血鬼一般長,最後背上有雙白色翅膀。  

性別：女 

配件：no

大略個性：表面活潑好動,天真可愛,心裏佈滿邪惡、暴力、殘酷.

謝那岐~~~><

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

獸名：楓羽 月嵐

設定：下方提供

性別：雄 

配件：黑十字項鍊

大略個性：重視朋友 孤僻

大家動作好快

一下子就好幾個回覆了呢

----------


## 白狼 小舞

小狼我想參一角~所以就來報名啦~辛苦了那岐  :Wink:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
獸名 : 與狼共舞 

設定 : 因小狼我不擅於繪圖所以附上一張獸裝照...  :Embarassed:  
         純白狼一隻 肉墊是粉紅色的 眼睛為深咖啡色

性別 : 雄性

配件 : 聖誕紅色披風一件~聖誕帽一頂~

大略個性 : 善良無害人之心  :Wink:  
膽小但好奇 喜歡躲在一旁偷看 
溫順的小白狼 不愛爭鬥 獵食能力不太好

大致上就這樣...

如有不足的地方 請那岐多多包含  :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 雲月

某貓也來參一腳好哩~

獸名：銀貓
特徵：頭上有個菱形紅寶石，左眼下方有十字架，眼睛為水藍色
毛色為藍綠色(比較偏向綠色)
性別：雄~
配件：小劍首飾
大略個性：悠哉與憤怒，非常極端的個性，直著、永不放棄。

設定圖[/url]

----------


## Net.狼

獸名：涅特(Net) 
設定： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=167866#167866
性別：女 
配件：無 
大略個性：無所謂 沉靜 孤獨 不信任人

那那Honey的一定要來參加啦ˊ3ˊ(咦?)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

來報名~~

獸名：蒼

設定：快成年的蒼藍色的狼，眼睛右眼藍左眼紅，會說人話。 

性別：雄性。

配件： 黑色斗篷(大小剛好遮住全部身體)，黑色鍊子繫著銀色十字架的項鍊。 

大略個性：會用暴力找食物，非常討厭人類。

----------


## 小樂

感覺很有趣吶~

報名報名~XD

獸名：翼樂‧星耀

設定：文的話...在這http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=28429
         不過文本身就在講過去了...真糟糕=口="
         圖的話..



性別：雄

配件：左前腳有綁白繃帶

大略個性：已積極樂觀的方向努力中 ~ 
               粗線條、少根筋...(汗 
                    喜歡和人做朋友XD 

可以嘗試寫出完全不一樣的故事啦~XD

----------


## 瀟湘

獸名：瀟湘
設定： http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads/2e53395c9b.bmp
[spacer]　　　[spacer]白毛紅眼的狐人，喜歡留下軀體用靈魂四處遊歷，一頭長髮經常束起垂至
胸前；獸型時則為白毛紅眼的赤狐分枝，同樣會留下軀體用靈魂四處遊歷。
[spacer]　　　[spacer]能力上有通幽見異之能，會用一些法術和演奏一些樂器。
配件： 
大略個性：同時具備冷靜理智和熱情奔放；概略而言，一般是以冷靜為主，但在
遇到有興趣的事時會變的相當感性。



不知道會有怎樣的文出現，期待。
不過既然叫《I'm wolf》，該不會一律狼化吧？

----------


## 雷恩

我也想參一角^^

獸名：雷恩
設定：把圖附在下方囉~
犬族，淡黃色毛皮，額頭有一撮螺旋狀頭髮算是主要特色
可設定為少年也可設定為成年，看需要囉

性別： 雄性

配件：皮帶，可斜掛在肩上或胸前
有一般服裝和戰鬥服裝，戰鬥服時皮帶換成可攜帶武器
武器：T字拐

大略個性：孤僻、內斂 、其實外冷內熱、正太控^^

----------


## M.S.Keith

徵角的話要注意控制人數 千萬別一次擺進去˙3˙
這樣你後來絕對會寫的很辛苦˙3.......

----------


## 雷

我來填單子了XDD
如果人數夠了的話就請忽略我吧˙3˙

哎呀...上狼樂的時間越來越少了...
等等又要去讀書ˊ3ˋ"
廢話不多說，單子以下。

獸名：雷

設定：白色哈士奇犬，全身白毛，淡黃色頭髮。
特徵：眼瞳深紅。頭髮右邊一根天線。 
左臉頰有一對深紅色三角形的斑紋，右眼上也有一個淡紅色的傷痕。

性別：雄(咦?)

配件：只有白色圍巾的說˙3˙~

大略個性：表面冷靜沉著，內心卻蠢的可以。
一緊張起來就會不知所措。

犬型設定(毛髮，頭髮，特徵。)

以上，期待那那的新文章(笑)

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

獸名:萊特.阿貝斯
設定:和我頭像一樣的體色,和左臉的黑色標記〔看圖〕．是狼


性別:雄
配件:金色腳環
個性:豪邁直爽,和最要好的麻吉克魯索．提恩是最強組合


獸名:克魯索．提恩
設定:黑灰色,有著黃色的眼睛,右臉有著白色標記〔和我一樣的〕是狼
無圖抱歉
性別:雄
配件:銀色腳環
個性:思考推理,必求真相

----------


## 狼佐

來幫忙增加那岐的工作量的(被絞殺

如果真的太忙可以忽略我沒關係|||

獸名：狼佐

設定：

☆設定圖請給多角度，注意，設定圖或設定"文"都是可以的。→沒有多角度的圖，所以在最下面補上設定文做說明。

性別：公 

配件：右手上的布算不算(大汗)，不然可以直接算無飾品

大略個性：冷靜沉穩、說話直、毒，能直切重點。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


狼佐 

種族：火狼 

性別：雄 

職業：火術師 

特徵：白色且長的頭頂毛及不同顏色的雙眼 

顏色：身體統一藍黑色,左眼深邃黑,右眼金黃 

個性：說話一針見血,但不太愛發言 

配件：右足上的防火布 

身長：不含尾體長160左右    
    


----------分隔線------------
要在同一篇出場的友

 獸名：荒　　[荒野 森 (Wilder Sheng)]

↓設定：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


青年狼

身長：不含尾,170左右

體色：整身茶色

特徵：雙色瞳,鬍鬚(沒有特徵=   = XD)




性別：雄

配件：右足厚鋼圈手套,黑手套,銀灰厚鋼圈,左耳金耳環

大略個性：開朗大方,不拘小節,話多

----------


## 魁狼

元帥又要寫小說了
身為喜歡看小說的某狼說什麼都要參一腳阿

人物設定： 狄敖列斯 

種族： 狼族

性別： 雄

職業：  副會長(組織)

特徵： 從嘴角到耳根有打勾型紋ˇ(如圖),ˇ上一撇額有刺毛 斑紋藍 棕毛延伸過眼睛 

顏色： 半(深)棕半白

個性設定： 不拘小節 外冷內熱 愛開玩笑 有時理智 有時裝傻 做什麼事都一派
輕鬆 絕對講義氣 敢衝(大概這樣子吧)(好像有點太詳細了)
配件：   革質護脕(如圖)


又增加元帥的工作量了
元帥身體要保重阿!

----------


## a70701111

感覺上有點像是RP的樣子，但又不是完全像。
因為報名的人數多，您可能也會吃不消吧……
建議使用限定人數，不然等到十幾二十個人物，寫的絕對沒有看的快。
不過，您有這樣的想法，在下也支持。
看到如此多的名單，嗯……在下這次就不參加了。
要加油喔……

----------

